
Ichigo Ichie Better Than Carpe Diem - ZguideZ
https://forge.medium.com/how-the-japanese-concept-of-ichigo-ichie-can-tune-you-in-to-your-life-b919dece8c1b
======
lioeters
For context, "Ichigo Ichie" is often interpreted as, "Each moment is always a
once-in-a-lifetime experience."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichi-
go_ichi-e](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichi-go_ichi-e)

To me, it expresses a similar sentiment as "Carpe Diem" or even "Memento Mori"
\- recognize that life is fleeting, so savor, cherish, and make the most of
this present moment.

> The teachings of Zen, the Japanese version of Buddhism

It's an over-simplification to say "the Japanese version", since there are
many varieties of Buddhism in Japan. Zen originated in China, and has
Vietnamese and Korean variants as well.

In the end, the article is marketing for his "The Book of Ichigo Ichie", which
seems to contain good reminders and common-sense advice - a kind of
Westernized, pop Zen.

It's in a similar vein as YOLO and books about applying "Carpe Diem" as a
guiding philosophy for daily life.

------
enkiv2
strawberries first? sure.

